# Sig Scorpion Full Size 1911 Mags?



## BulletJack (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll be completely honest, I'm not much of a gun guy. I purchased a Glock 2 months ago and liked it until I shot my buddies Sig 1911. So I went this past weekend and purchased the full sized Sig Scorpion 1911. I've had no issues thus far but have read that it's a must to get Wilson Combat mags. So, my question is, which mags should I get? Again, I don't know much at all, so feel free to poke fun, etc. Everything I've read says the Wilson 47D's, but I had a guy tell me at work to get the ETM's, not sure of the number on those. I'm sure either would be phenomenal, just wanted some input from people experienced with Sig 1911's before I make the purchase. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

you will more than likely prefer the basepads of the etm better with the magwell of the scorpion. you have to make more of an effort when seating the 47d's in durring competion. Tripp research mags and the sig mags work swimmingly in mine.


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

To be honest, I've been using 4 extra Mec Gar mags in my Sig Nitron rail without any issues what so ever for a couple years. I'm quite sure that Wilson mags are very nice, but I've never bought into the hype.

Mec-Gar 1911 Government .45 ACP 8 RD blued finish MGCG4508BPF [MGCG4508BPF] - $18.95 : Greg Cote, LLC


----------



## Crimp (May 30, 2013)

I'm using Chip McCormick 8-round Power Mags with my Scorpion. No problems with several bullet types.


----------

